# Is this Safe bet they would let you build something like this today ITSBTWLYBSLTT



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This is the ITSBTWLYBSLTT Thread

posting anything you have that would not past muster today from yester year...............

first post...........


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

ITSBTWLYBSLTT 

*sits back trying to figure out what this means...


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

o wait... i realize this now... *facepalms, why didn't i see the connection...

although i do connect to Flo and Eddie's "There You Sit Lonely"


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> o wait... i realize this now... *facepalms, why didn't i see the connection...
> 
> although i do connect to Flo and Eddie's "There You Sit Lonely"


Good call


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cahill's Crossing: Fascinating but frustrating work of managing crocs at notorious Kakadu waterway







Is this a Safe way to cross a creek................
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-27/gary-lindner-cahills-crossing-crocodile-manager-kakadu/9786650
The ABC recently joined Mr Lindner in the field to learn more about one of Australia's most notorious waterways - the cars that get washed away, the apex predators which live there and the people who still wade in to cast a line.
Although Gary Lindner has spent more than three decades keeping an eye on live crocodiles, some of his earliest interactions were with dead ones. Like him, his father was a wildlife ranger in Kakadu and he was known to bring home the carcasses of crocodiles encountered in the field. 
His fascination with the ancient, deadly reptiles has grown ever since, and Mr Lindner is today the crocodile manager at Kakadu National Park - a patch that includes one of the world's most notorious croc-inhabited waterways.







Mr Lindner has worked in the park since 1986 and its resident crocodile population has varied greatly since his first day.
Hunting was banned in 1971 and the population rapidly expanded until 1988. The river systems in the park have begun to reach capacity in the three decades since.
Keeping track of croc numbers is a job that allows Mr Lindner to entertain his fascination with the creatures, but managing interactions with daring humans means it can also be a traumatic one.
There have been five croc fatalities in the park and Mr Lindner has responded in four.
Most recently in 2017 he was part of the team that joined Gunbalanya police to locate a man who went missing at Cahill's Crossing, only to be found with a 3.3-metre crocodile downstream


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

We can be glad for the advances in automobile design today. These are pretty scary to watch.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> We can be glad for the advances in automobile design today. These are pretty scary to watch.


This is probably the worst I've seen:






Here's a comparison between a 1959 Chevy and a 2009 Chevy:


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank god they don't work like_ this_ anymore!! I'm terrified of heights, & photos like this are literally the stuff of nightmares for me ... 
I feel queasy just looking at this!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

laurie said:


> Thank god they don't work like_ this_ anymore!! I'm terrified of heights, & photos like this are literally the stuff of nightmares for me ...
> I feel queasy just looking at this!
> 
> View attachment 104251


i agree


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

That picture has always intrigued me - assuming that girder is rigid and can't be lowered towards a platform how the hell do they get to stand up again?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

laurie said:


> Thank god they don't work like_ this_ anymore!! I'm terrified of heights, & photos like this are literally the stuff of nightmares for me ...
> I feel queasy just looking at this!
> 
> View attachment 104251


See especially starting at 1:15,


----------

